# Iraq Military Attempts to Arrest GIs



## Marauder06 (Jul 26, 2009)

Glad this didn't turn out worse than it did:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/32136314/ns/world_news-washington_post


----------



## AWP (Jul 26, 2009)

Expect to see more of this.

How far will our commanders go to keep one of our guys from becoming a "guest" of the Iraqis?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm just glad cooler heads prevailed and there wasn't a gunbattle.

This time.


----------



## TheWookie (Jul 26, 2009)

*Good post*

We need out of there, yesturday....


----------



## Teufel (Jul 26, 2009)

I am surprised this didn't happen earlier.  I thought we would see this back in OIF VI or whatever round it was that Iraq got it's sovereignty back.  Hopefully this doesn't turn ugly in the future.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 26, 2009)

Okay it is time to GTFO.

This is getting fucking stupid.

Let them kill each other, I don't give a fuck, but they are biting the hand that feeds them and it's time for us to roll before we have another fucking war on our hands.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 26, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> Expect to see more of this.
> 
> How far will our commanders go to keep one of our guys from becoming a "guest" of the Iraqis?



I think they wouldn't go far at all if they knew they would get a promotion or a great OER.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 26, 2009)

Arrogant fuckers aren’t they! :doh:

Let some fucking Iraqi Army Officer try to detain me and see WTF kind of international incident I will create.


----------



## JJ sloan (Jul 26, 2009)

TheWookie said:


> We need out of there, yesturday....





SexyBeast said:


> Okay it is time to GTFO.
> 
> This is getting fucking stupid.
> 
> Let them kill each other, I don't give a fuck, but they are biting the hand that feeds them and it's time for us to roll before we have another fucking war on our hands.



This is exactly what they expect.  Our (the United States') critical vulnerability is our news media and the leverage they have on the public here at home.  Both of these statements fall right in line with what our enemies want you to think.
When things don't go our way we cry and throw a fit and then leave before the job is done.  Just because the war isn't going the way you want doesn't mean you just throw your hands in the air and leave the country to the devices of madmen.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 26, 2009)

The Iraqis have been acting really weird. They are having trouble figuring things out since June 30th. The seemed confused as to who is in charge of what and are always making calls to find out. It takes them A long time. But I will be damned if they are getting one of my guys.


----------



## JJ sloan (Jul 26, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> The Iraqis have been acting really weird. They are having trouble figuring things out since June 30th. The seemed confused as to who is in charge of what and are always making calls to find out. It takes them A long time. But I will be damned if they are getting one of my guys.



I would agree with this asessment.  I think we pushed the envelope in our withdrawl from the cities leaving the Iraqi security forces unsure of their responsibilities.
It's kind of like kicking a twelve year old kid out of the house and expecting him to get a job and be productive.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 26, 2009)

JJ sloan said:


> This is exactly what they expect.  Our (the United States') critical vulnerability is our news media and the leverage they have on the public here at home.  Both of these statements fall right in line with what our enemies want you to think.
> When things don't go our way we cry and throw a fit and then leave before the job is done.  Just because the war isn't going the way you want doesn't mean you just throw your hands in the air and leave the country to the devices of madmen.



Good point JJ. Thanks for the calibration.


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 30, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Let some fucking Iraqi Army Officer try to detain me and see WTF kind of international incident I will create.



I'm sitting here w/ a laptop on a tagble drinking in Villafuckinghermosa saluding you, hermano.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 30, 2009)

JJ sloan said:


> This is exactly what they expect.  Our (the United States') critical vulnerability is our news media and the leverage they have on the public here at home.  Both of these statements fall right in line with what our enemies want you to think.
> When things don't go our way we cry and throw a fit and then leave before the job is done.  Just because the war isn't going the way you want doesn't mean you just throw your hands in the air and leave the country to the devices of madmen.



Agree in principle; but it will happen once we are gone anyway.  Why kill more good joes?  
The Iraqi pols are no different then plos anywhere else.  The whole SOFA has been run on their political timetable, I think the signing was timed to embarass the last POTUS, and is just a continuation of the "face" thing.

I also see them pleading for support 2-3 years from now, hope the POTUS tells them the SOFA don't allow it.


----------



## crapgame (Aug 20, 2009)

Many of you might get your wish if Maliki and Co actually bring forward a vote to for a "premature" withdrawal of Coalition Forces.  He might just force the issue if he needs the political capital.  Elecitons are coming and almost nobody wants to see him survive as PM.  He's not likely to improve services, or reduce unemployment, or root out corruption in the short term.  His most effective campaign gambit may just be showing everyone who's boss - playing hardball domestically and proving his "sovereignty" to foreign powers.

Crazy as it sounds, the bombings yesterday in Baghdad could deter Maliki and Co from forcing the issue, if not ask for more "assistance".  

Double irony, the bombing already seem to be prompting ordinary Iraqis to blame them on us, which could result in more pressure on Maliki to send us packing early. 

All things considered, I'm just crossing my fingers and hoping for "the best".
Strategically, we can't let ourselves be goaded.
Tactically, if it can't be helped, it can't he helped.


----------

